# fins turning white



## rentforever06 (Jan 23, 2010)

hi. i have a light blue and red betta with white under his mouth named obsidian. lately i noticed part of his fins are turning white. i went to the petstore and first they said it was finrot and then they said it was ick. i gave him some medicine that treats a variety of diseases and yet after the treatment his fins are still white. what should i do next? i read online that it could be finrot or just him changing colors. what is it? he doesn't seem to be in distress. he still dances around his tank and he hasn't stopped eating. please help. this is my first betta and i want him to live a long and happy life.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Can you post a pic?


----------



## rentforever06 (Jan 23, 2010)

it is hard to see but the front of his top fin is turning white and the two hanging fins below him.

Also, how do you get a betta picture under your username?


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

how long have you had him? 

is he in a heated tank? 

how big is the tank? 

what are your water levels for ammonia, nitrite, nitrate, ph? 

if you don't have a test kit, did your fish store test the water for you? 

how often and how much of the water do you change? do you use a good water conditioner before you add water back to the tank?


----------



## rentforever06 (Jan 23, 2010)

i have had him for almost 3 months. he isn't in a heated tank but i constantly monitor the water temperature and it is at a stable 77 degrees. the tank is a half gallon tank. the store tested my water and said it was all within the normal range except the ph was a little high to which they said the fish will adjust to it. i do a complete water change every 4 days and a 25% water change every other day. i use nutrafin betta plus during every water change.


----------

